# Como transmitir modbus rs 485 inalambrico



## ecotronico (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola todos:

Mi consulta es por la correcta elección de un módulo de comunicación inalámbrica para comunicar MODBUS RS485. La idea es transmitir unos 2 km aproximadamente (con visión limpia entre ambos módulos) y que también sea posible la comunicación en interior con murallas y rebotes. Al ser MODBUS, pueden ser más de 2 puntos que se comuniquen, pero siempre uno será el maestro y el resto esclavos. O sea, siempre uno pregunta al resto.
(¿es mucho pedir?)

El protocolo MODBUS debe funcionar entre 110 y 115200 baudios. Por defecto 9600 baudios --> 9,6 [kHz].
Yo no se si es posible modular esta señal de comunicación y enviarla por RF, FM o algo así.
Tampoco necesito que sea algo sofisticado como X Bee.

Por eso pido por favor si alguien conoce algún dispositivo, integrado o circuito, me ayuden a escoger el mejor .
Gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 29, 2010)

San google... rs485 a wifi


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 29, 2010)

Gracias elbrujo, pero no, wifi no me sirve.
necesito una solución menos avanzada.

Además no uso google, me parece más exacto altavista.

Mi inquietud es saber si la señal MODBUS RS485 se puede modular y transmitir por radio frecuencia o algo así.


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 29, 2010)

Y que encontraste en altavista? habras visto que hay modulos rs485/wifi porque no te sirve? si necesitas un enlace y del otro lado el puerto rs485? ya lo venden hecho


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 29, 2010)

> (...) ya lo venden hecho


Es fácil decir eso, pero no tengo el dinero y tampoco qiero "amarrarme" con un fabricante y un protocolo que no conozco (WIFI).
Yo no usaré un computador, a lo más un PLC.

Estoy consultando en esta sección porque no se mucho de comunicación.
Por eso me interesa saber si se puede modular el RS485 y transmitirlo por radio frecuencia.
Algo asi como esto:
http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/rs-485-mini-power-wireless-rf-module-1000m--206963808.html :estudiando:


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 29, 2010)

Tu pregunta si se puede modular, si se puede. Tenes que hacer un enlace entre punto y punto y sobre ese enlace haces la transmision de datos. Da lo mismo si es WIFI o HF o VHF o UHF como el link que mandas. En definitiva estamos cambiando la frecuencia. Te nombre wifi porque esta mas desarrollado y hasta debe ser mas barato. Protocolos? TCP/IP


----------



## tinchus (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola, te cuento que hicimos algo asi con los módulos XBee de Digi y antenas omni en los coordinadores y direcionales en los router o end devices. La aplicación era para monitorear la presión de boca de pozos petroleros (hasta unos 20) desde los colectores de las baterias (donde conectaba al scada de la compania con radios wifi con 485), teniamos algunas distancias de alredodor de 2000 metros, sin linea de vista y anduvieron bien. 
Si bien los modulos XBee tienen caracteristicas sofisticadas (para manejo de la red, direccionamiento y demas), si configuras el modulo coordinador y los routers o end devices una vez (conectados a una pc), podes usarlos despues casi directamente como reemplazo del cableado, transmitiendo en broadcast desde el coordinador, recibiendo todos los dispositivos finales la trama modbus y respondiendo solo el direccionado.
slds


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 11, 2011)

Tal parece que ZIG BEE se esta masificando.

Les agradezco su colaboración y sus comentarios.


----------



## sinaloita (Ago 29, 2011)

tinchus dijo:


> Hola, te cuento que hicimos algo asi con los módulos XBee de Digi y antenas omni en los coordinadores y direcionales en los router o end devices. La aplicación era para monitorear la presión de boca de pozos petroleros (hasta unos 20) desde los colectores de las baterias (donde conectaba al scada de la compania con radios wifi con 485), teniamos algunas distancias de alredodor de 2000 metros, sin linea de vista y anduvieron bien.
> Si bien los modulos XBee tienen caracteristicas sofisticadas (para manejo de la red, direccionamiento y demas), si configuras el modulo coordinador y los routers o end devices una vez (conectados a una pc), podes usarlos despues casi directamente como reemplazo del cableado, transmitiendo en broadcast desde el coordinador, recibiendo todos los dispositivos finales la trama modbus y respondiendo solo el direccionado.
> slds



hola que tal, estoy en una situacion parecida, quisiera saber si me pudieras hechar la mano con algo de informacion


----------



## tinchus (Sep 29, 2011)

Hola sinaloita,
no hay problema, que estarias necesitando ?

Te cuento con un poco mas de detalle lo que hicimos nosotros.

Para una aplicacion particular necesitabamos monitorear y registrar en una PC Embedded desde el colector de una batería de petróleo los datos de presión y temperatura de varios puntos (boca de un pozo, otros dos colectores y algunas posiciones sobre las líneas de conducción). Los transmisores de presión y temperatura tenían salida 4-20 mA.

Para eso desarrollamos una placa con: un microcontrolador Atmel AT91SAM7X128, 4 entradas digitales aisladas, 4 entradas analógicas con seguridad intrínseca (los transmisores se ubicaban en zonas clasificadas como de peligro de explosión), un puerto de comunicacion RS232 y un puerto de comunicación zigbee.

El programa del microcontrolador adquiría una vez por segundo las entradas analógicas y digitales de las placas y los guardaba en una tabla modbus en memoria. El programa tambien respondia consultas modbus por los puertos serie y zigbee.

Los modulos zigbee se configuraron como: coordinador el de la placa conectada a la pc embedded que registraba los datos, un router y end device los restantes.

El sistema operaba asi: La pc enbedded funcionaba como master modbus y el micro de cada placa tenia una dirección modbus esclavo. La pc transmitia pedidos mosbus de lectura de registros con la dirección de cada esclavo a la placa con el modulo coordinador por el puerto serie. La placa del coordinador procesaba localmente el pedido y tambien lo encapsulaba como un paquete de datoss zigbee y lo retransmitia como broadcast al resto de las placas (router y end devices). Despues, solo la placa direccionada respondia con los datos (la placa del coordinador directamente por el puerto serie a la pc, las restantes por el puerto zigbee al coordinador y este a su vez por el puerto serie a la pc).

Te subo algunas imagenes de como quedo el sistema y los esquematicos de la placa.


----------

